# Full Range Equalization Graphs



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Just joined the forum and getting started playing with REW. Already have noticed a marked improvement in the sound of my system. I am currently experimenting with a DEQ2496 on my main speakers and will soon be getting a DSP1124P for my subs. I am going to try posting some full range graphs (1/3 octave) smoothing. Top would be main speakers only with no EQ. Next main speakers only with EQ. Next main speakers with EQ and subs for music. Bottom is subs only with no EQ since I don't have the DSP1124P yet. Looks like I still have a bit of work to do, but it's pretty neat stuff so far. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Full Range Equilization Graphs*

We try and have everyone use standard graph axis values when posting their plots.

For subwoofer plots, always use the standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - 200Hz) using the Graph Limits button in the top right corner of REW. Use the appropriate target line that matches your crossover.

For full range plots, use the standard Vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - upper limits you desire, i.e. 15KHz - 20KHz. Use the full range target line.

For full range only, enable smoothing (1/3 octave) to eliminate the comb filtering. 

The soundcard and meter cal traces are not required on the plot.

Perhaps you can repost your graphs with those settings.

brucek


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Full Range Equilization Graphs*

Thanks, 
Let me try again. Are you sure no smoothing on the subs?
Sorry, but cant seem to get the subs graph to stop at 200?
Will keep reading....


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Full Range Equilization Graphs*

Re-read the graph axis I specified in my post...... you're nowhere near that with the axis you're using...


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Full Range Equilization Graphs*

Does that look ok for the full range or am I still doing something wrong?
Thanks,
B


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Full Range Equilization Graphs*


Look for the icon in the upper right corner that says "Graph Limits." Click on it and you can change the graph axis: 45-105 dB vertical, 15-200 Hz horizontal for subs or 15-12,000 for full-range.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

